# Site General > General Herp >  What can I keep in a 29 gal tank?

## Kinra

I'm looking for a new pet to occupy my 29 gallon tank, I don't like empty cages for some reason.   :Razz:   I originally used it as a fish tank (so it's heavy thick glass) and then I kept my first BP in there for a while, so it has a UTH and a screen top already.  I'm looking for something that can happily live there all its life.  I'm just looking for ideas at this point, but it has to be a reptile, I don't want any more fish and don't like rodents.

Thanks!   :Smile:

----------


## reptile65

A lot of different reptiles could live in a tank that size. Here are just a few off the top of my head: corn snake, garter snake, leopard gecko, crested gecko, kenyan sand boa, rosy boa, african fat tailed gecko.

----------


## Melody

I dont think any kind of snake would be happy in a 29 gallon for the rest of it is life... Expect maybe a sand boa or a hognose but even then im not sure.
 Try maybe a leopard gecko? Or maybe look into some kind frog/toad or even a newt! Be sure to do your homework!

----------


## BigJ

The biggest problem with most 29 gallon tanks is that they have the same floor space as a 20 gallon long, it us just higher. It is an amazing size for tree frogs, but not great for snakes! (although take a guess what my two baby balls are in at the moment...lol...that will change after tonight though)

----------


## Kinra

Thanks everyone!  I've been looking into a few that reptile65 suggested and I think a crested gecko (or maybe a pair) might be right for me.  My tank has more height than floor space so I think it would be great for them.  I have to go to the pet store tonight to get some snake food, so I think I'm going to talk to the owners and get some questions I have answered.  It's a reptile shop not Petco/Petsmart so I'm sure they'll be able to answer my questions.    :Smile:

----------


## reptile65

> Thanks everyone!  I've been looking into a few that reptile65 suggested and I think a crested gecko (or maybe a pair) might be right for me.  My tank has more height than floor space so I think it would be great for them.  I have to go to the pet store tonight to get some snake food, so I think I'm going to talk to the owners and get some questions I have answered.  It's a reptile shop not Petco/Petsmart so I'm sure they'll be able to answer my questions.


I would highly recommend cresties. I own 3 of them myself. You won't be sorry if that's what you decide to get!

----------


## DennisB

you can get anoles, leopard geckos, or most frogs

----------


## dragonmoon

I agree with the suggestion of crested geckos  :Smile:  you could happily keep a couple of females together in one that size  :Very Happy:

----------

